# Do I need "original" OSX install discs?



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

I recently purchased a used Macbook Pro A1278 model without the "original" OSX install discs or hard drive. The question is do I need the "original" install discs to install the operating system on my new hard drive? I tried to install Snow Leopard with the DVD that I had purchased sometime ago and was not successful. I have since ordered from Apple the original for this model ($18 + tax) but I am waiting and wondering if there is something wrong with the computer.

Thanks,

Silver Back


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

You need either the discs that came with the computer, or a retail disc (not grey). Either should work, assuming the retail disc is for a compatible version of OS X.


----------



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

*Do I need the*

As I mentioned before I used a retail copy of Snow Leopard to try and install the operating system on my new hard drive with no luck. What do you mean by "compatible"?

Thanks for the response,

Silver Back


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Silver Back said:


> As I mentioned before I used a retail copy of Snow Leopard to try and install the operating system on my new hard drive with no luck. What do you mean by "compatible"?
> 
> Thanks for the response,
> 
> Silver Back


Compatible meaning your computer meets the requirements of the software. For example, you can't install an OS from a DVD if the computer only has a CD player, or the DVD laser has broken.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

SInce you already ordered just wait the couple days until they come.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Looking up your MBP model on the web indicates it came with 10.7.3 installed, which is very likely why you cannot get Snow Leopard to install.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Silver Back said:


> I recently purchased a used Macbook Pro A1278 model without the "original" OSX install discs or hard drive. The question is do I need the "original" install discs to install the operating system on my new hard drive? I tried to install Snow Leopard with the DVD that I had purchased sometime ago and was not successful. I have since ordered from Apple the original for this model ($18 + tax) but I am waiting and wondering if there is something wrong with the computer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Silver Back


I checked your model and the A1278 appears to apply to any number of Macbook Pro models. 

However if it comes with disks, I am sure it is not one of the latest units that require 10.7 and instead requires a later version of 10.6. That would explain why your original 10.6 disk does not work.

The original disks from Apple should solve your issue.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It will definitely depend in the MBPro model and the install disks.

The first MBP came with OS X 10.5.5 and the latest model came with 10.7.3.

Lookup Mac Specs By Serial Number, Order, Model & EMC Number, Model ID @ EveryMac.com

Any model prior to the 10.7.x release models can run SL and the SL retail install disks should work. Unless it's the Apple MacBook Pro "Core 2 Duo" 2.66 13" Mid-2010 Specs model that came with 10.6.3 and your retail install disk is 10.6.1 or 10.6.2, then it wouldn't work.

Here's the same link to all the A1278 models:

Lookup Mac Specs By Serial Number, Order, Model & EMC Number, Model ID @ EveryMac.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are no install discs that will work if it is a new MacBook Pro that came with 10.7 installed already.
What will work is using another Mac that is 10.6.7 native and do a target mode to the new one and then upgrade to 10.6.8 while it's still in target mode.

OP tell us the speed of the machine, processor type and most important the video card.


----------

